# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Lạc lối tại cà phê Mockingbird - cafe Sài Gòn

## thietht

> Cà phê Mockingbird
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Tầng 4, 14 Tôn Thất Đàm, Quận 1, TP.HCM._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa chỉ Quán Cà Phê Mockingbird*


*(Didau) - Nằm trên lầu 4 một chung cư cổ kiểu Pháp giữa lòng thành phố, xung quanh là những tòa nhà cao ốc hào nhoáng hiện đại, cà phê Mockingbird mang theo mình phần không gian nhỏ bé của một Sài Gòn xưa.*


KKhông gian quán có một chút cũ kĩ ấy thật lạ, vừa như vô tình bị lãng quên giữa phố thị đô hội, vừa như cố tình tồn tại để nhắc nhở về một thưở vàng son. Pha trộn giữa cũ và mới, giữa những cái còn lại và những cái đang phát triển, Mockingbird như chú chim Nhại, tinh tế họa lại từng thanh âm của thời gian qua những nốt thăng trầm thánh thót.

Mọi thứ ở Mockingbird đều được khép lại về đường nét để khách đến quán không chỉ nhìn ngắm mà còn có thể cảm nhận được cái hồn riêng của nơi này.

Điểm đặc biệt của Mockingbird là sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa cổ điển và hiện đại, giữa Á và Âu. Đến quán, bạn sẽ bắt gặp những chiếc bàn, chiếc ghế cũ kĩ mà mình từng thấy đâu đó trong những khoảng riêng của tâm hồn thời thơ ấu được sắp đặt bên cạnh quầy bar hiện đại tinh tế. Bạn sẽ được thết đãi những món nước không quá nhiều hương vị như một ly trà xanh thơm mát thoảng chút hương chanh, hoặc dùng một bữa ăn nhẹ với món bánh mì bơ tỏi thơm lừng.

Đến Mockingbird bạn sẽ có cảm giác như mình đang lạc lối, nhưng “không phải ai đi lang thang cũng lạc đường”. Chỉ cần bỏ chút thời gian, Mockingbird sẽ chào đón bạn với không khí của một góc Sài Gòn quen mà lạ chỉ có ở nơi đây.


























> Cà phê Mockingbird
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Tầng 4, 14 Tôn Thất Đàm, Quận 1, TP.HCM._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa chỉ Quán Cà Phê Mockingbird*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

